# Firewall for Netopia-3000 ?



## mntash (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi, I have a Netopia-3000 DSL Modem/Router. I would like to setup a firewall to block certain sites.

I would like to do two main things:

Record a list of websites that are accessed/visited through the router
Block certain websites from being accessed.
I don't know much about routers... so, is this something I can setup in the router admin? Is there software I could use? I am looking for something cheap and simple to use. 

Thanks!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You would start by determining the feature sets of the router by reviewing the manual.

see what logging it supports
see if it supports domain and content filtering


----------



## mntash (Dec 13, 2010)

The problem with that is there is no mention of logging, domain & content filtering in the maual that I could see. (Specific model # is Motorola Netopia 3347-02)

It does talk about Feature Key upgrades (which may or may not have the logging/filtering I want), but then there is a message saying Motorola no longer provides this program so it doesn't matter.

Help a newb out.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

sounds like a sonicwall with subscriptions which is how you get the enhanced feature sets. Its its not supported get yourself a router that does support the feature sets you need. You can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear.


----------

